# Blackline petrol 4kw generator



## Jim6860 (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi there 
Has anyone tried a blackline 4kw petrol generator? 
It looks good on paper but not sure practically


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

a lot of gens out there right now...
we try to stick with the name brands...
that way you have a chance at parts....
for me it is honda eu series gens all the way on the smaller gens.
and cat on the LARGE gens...
other have good luck with other brands.
cat is close to use here in Iowa so in the BIG stuff they rock!

you never know on some of these clones they are getting more of them out there every day...
kinda hit and miss on quality...


----------

